# 50 and over posts qualifying condition



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi I joined this forum 8th jan 2008 which is approx. 18 months ago.i have had 27 posts in that time . if i followed the same pattern, it is going to take me in effect three years before i am eligible to enter any of your competitions .some of your members have been members for over 5 years and have still not qualified.
I have this site bookmarked and i look and read the new posts almost every day of the week and enjoy the sight immensely .I find it difficult to understand this rule.i do not believe in submitting posts unless i have something that i consider is of interest to the members.Surely this probationary period should be revised .What does the average member think of this qualifying/eligibility condition, 
Without malice 
kind regards 
margray1962


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

margray1962 said:


> Hi I joined this forum 8th jan 2008 which is approx. 18 months ago.i have had 27 posts in that time . period should be revised .What does the average member think of this qualifying/eligibility condition,


from someone who is/has an average member :lol: even though i know the 50 posts rule is there for a good reason.... a member for 18 months should certainly be exempt from this in my view


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Margray, the rule is there to stop people joining up and entering comps or posting in the for sale section etc without contributing to the forum. Its not perfect but for the most part it works ok.

Eg: we had the summer series last year, lets say someone out there catch's a large kingy from a yak and takes out the comp but this is thier only post. 
Yes they would be a yak fisho but they haven't shared thier knowledge with the other members of the forum, they have just come in to grab our hard earned sponsorship prizes and dissapear again. If people just did this an not post trip reports, comment on tackle or kayaks then the forum wouldn't exist and the sponsors an prizes definately wouldn't be there.

So as I said its not perfect and people like yourself can miss out, but perhaps give some more of your opinions on the tackle you use or how you have your kayak rigged. The 50 posts will then appear pretty soon.

Cheers dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

not sure exactly which comp you're referring to??

some of our comps dont have the minimum 3 month/50 posts rule, some do

the For Sale and commercial areas certainly do.

some other comps (summer species comp, win a kayak comps etc) have a 100 post rule.

originally we had only a 50 post minimum but after we got bombarded by a few members who racked up 50 posts in a day and then wanted to sell stuff/enter comps we amended the rule to 50 posts plus at least 3 months membership

as JC says above theres a few basic groundrules which are in place to prevent spammers and these types of unscrupulous 'newbies' from simply logging in, submitting a huge fish or a great photo (which may or may not have been kayak caught/taken) and walking away with some booty or using AKFF to make a $ for themselves. We have considered how best to 'reward' regular members and at this stage we feel that the 50 post rule isnt a huge ask for a 'typical member'. however, we also welcome threads like this to ensure that we're still doing what the _majority_ of members want

I agree that 18 months membership for 27 posts isn't a huge amount of content, but as JC says above by posting up a few trip reports, info on your yak or by saying hi to others in your area then you'll get there in no time... and by putting up this thread, you're now 1 post closer!


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

margray1962 said:


> What does the average member think of this qualifying/eligibility condition,


 well at least we have had thoughts from 2 "average members" so far 
or maybe that's just 1 :lol:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Margray, this is the perfect time to get post no 29! Post a reply! ;-)


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i just go with the flow, i have joined other site but this one is the best for me.
one thing i would like to see tho is more news on fishing trips that there was nothing caught as it would be good to give that spot a miss ..
other wise stick with it if you are keen to enter a comp. you must have some news to post!???????


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi thanks for the quick response and i can see that if i replied to every one individually it wouldn't take long to clock up 50 posts .however thats not my way , so thank you all for your input .
regards ray (margray1962) ;-) did my posts just increase ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

My 2c worth is that low a number of posts is not a contributing member. Forums are not like football clubs where fans who sit on the side lines and watch are important. What is important for forums is those who contribute, otherwise there would be nothing to read.


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

Feral said:


> My 2c worth is that low a number of posts is not a contributing member. Forums are not like football clubs where fans who sit on the side lines and watch are important. What is important for forums is those who contribute, otherwise there would be nothing to read.


well said


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Feral said:


> My 2c worth is that low a number of posts is not a contributing member. Forums are not like football clubs where fans who sit on the side lines and watch are important. What is important for forums is those who contribute, otherwise there would be nothing to read.


I agree. I don't know what my post count is but I achieved it in about 9 or 10 months and it started by asking questions and progressed to telling people about all my cockups. So you definitely don't have to be a guru to post anything


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> I don't know what my post count is
> 
> 883 ;-)


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree. I don't know what my post count is but I achieved it in about 9 or 10 months and it started by asking questions and progressed to telling people about all my cockups. So you definitely don't have to be a guru to post anything[/quote]

Oops I see I have been here just over a year now how time fly's when you are having fun


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

does the count go down 1 for a post the mods delete. oops.

there was some bloke a while back who posted "awesome" on about 50 trip reports.
whenever you have a scheme you'll find players


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

that's


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

disgusting


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just start throwin in your 2c worth every chance you got (oooops im doin it now :lol: )


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

grinner


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just talk crap - Ive contributed almost 3000 (er 3001) crap responses and bullsh*t wisdom to date :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Boom


CH-CH-BOOM!!! ;-) :lol:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

deano199 said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > Boom
> ...


See its easy.... hahaha there i go again. :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive been on here for a while (2 years I think :? ) and only got 600 something posts, some users go nuts and rack up 20-or more posts per day, others post the occasional message every 1-2 days.

But as the guys said before its easy to rack up posts if your a numbers man but most people just enjoy helping others out and contributing to the good of the forum. ;-)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

so


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

this is now the level up thread


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

blahger said:


> this is now the level up thread


Excellent *taps finger tips together* ;-)


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

eric said:


> No, this thread should be dedicated to bringing Brother margray1962 up to 50 posts. As margray1962 seems to not be as forward as others a proactive approach might assist.
> 
> So, margray1962, fish much?


Atleast 25 word answer please  with every word in a new post :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

did i just see the cannabis helpline as a commercial advertizer.
if so can i ask them what fertilizer is best for hydroponic plants?


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Being a newbie here i agree with the 50 post rule and cant wait till i get enough to participate in the virtual library. Its all about being active :lol:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

That's the spirit Warren.....um.....eat food much?


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been here for about 7 months now and still not amassed 50 post either! I read the forum almost every day too and have learnt a great deal from it.
I think the 50 post ruling is fair, even if you visited the forum every day for the last 10 years and still only have 10 posts, why should you be able to enter the competitions and walk away with the goodies after contributing very little.
I still consider myself as a noob at kayaking, and I can understand how margray1962 may feel he can't tell the rest of you guys something that you don't already know! But there are many questions to be asked, jokes to tell, and yarns to share, so I'm sure that post count will steadily increase. But its not something I stress over, or to be honest ever given much thought to, I just enjoy reading and learning about my hobby  
And you clowns make me laugh a lot too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

charliemonkey with a pb flattie of 90 i'm sure you could teach us a bit


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

blahger said:


> That's the spirit Warren.....um.....eat food much?


Just had pasta for dinner it was great, thanks for asking !


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I must talk too much, I had accrued my 50 posts within the first 2 weeks of even thinking about getting a kayak!


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

grinner said:


> charliemonkey with a pb flattie of 90 i'm sure you could teach us a bit


Right place, right time, whole lot of arse!!!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

is this turning into twitter


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

But I must admit Ive slowed down a bit since actually getting the yak and having nowhere near as much time to get out as I anticipated I would with kids and all.....

MARGRAY, ARE YOU STILL THERE??? ANSWER ME :lol: and you're even closer to your goal!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

warren63 said:


> blahger said:
> 
> 
> > That's the spirit Warren.....um.....eat food much?
> ...


What sort of pasta?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Alster99 said:


> warren63 said:
> 
> 
> > blahger said:
> ...


Well just to add to the topic, I had lasagne for dinner; that has pasta in it! ;-)

This is one funny thread!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Plus one for pasta...
> 
> Lazyman's dinner around here tonight. Mince, onion, garlic, one jar tomato and basil sauce, half bottle of cheap shoddy red wine.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm nearly home, good to see this thread still going.

So.. Um


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

the Maude Simpson Cassarole, with a fine selection of fresh vegetables and diced steak all in Mauds own sweet and sour sauce just to give it that little bit of tang .Maude is a dear old lady of 96 who makes her cassaroles especially for conniseaurs and she peddles them round to all her clients in the basket on the front of her pushbike , what a woman , no helmet and a *** in the side of the mouth and peddling her skinny little legs off :shock: ;-) ;-) :lol:

And ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

three lamb steaks, cheese, chilli sauce, bread


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are just making me hungry
One :lol: step :lol: closer :lol:


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

There you go I finally got there


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Wahey!!!! One across the line!!!

Welcome aboard


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

okay, okay i have got the message, thanks for the lesson fellas .you have made me realize how silly i have been. To think that i could have broken this post into 
singular word posts, (36 words so far)and i then could have qualified ages ago . 
margray 1962


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

margray1962 said:


> okay, okay i have got the message, thanks for the lesson fellas .you have made me realize how silly i have been. To think that i could have broken this post into
> singular word posts, (36 words so far)and i then could have qualified ages ago .
> margray 1962


Aww come on we are just yanking your chain a bit or in Australian we were just taking the piss. But you are now 1 step closer to the magical 50.

Nice yak btw


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't get me wrong i have taken it in good spirit , see one step closer


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Would suggest its very easy to knock up a large number of posts by responding to new members on the forum. One of the best ways to get a feeling of ownership within the forum, because you have done "Good" with ease.

There is of course always the danger, that if you are like me, and listen to the voices in your head, and post what they say, people will think you have drain bammage. No matter. Most of the members on this forum seem to be a bit "different" but thats what its all about. You are paddling on the water, and a stink boat goes past and they shout "oi, you guys is a bit different!" or "look at that poor tncu!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> tncu!


Andy because a lot of mates call me that, but prefixed with 'old' I think of that as more of a friendly term


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

Dodge said:


> andybear wrote:
> tncu!


i get "LOOK AT THAT STUPID TNCU " followed by his mate with " F__KING SHARK BAIT " alot


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

PalmyMick said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > andybear wrote:
> ...


Followed by number 6 sinker fired from catapult against hull


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

YakN00b said:


> PalmyMick said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge said:
> ...


A proven method of stink boat detterent, but illegal in some states.


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

followed by number 6 sinker fired from catapult against hull[/quote]

A proven method of stink boat detterent, but illegal in some states. [/quote]

Also possible provacation for rundown by stinkboat; illegal in most states, countries even, but still happens


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

I just like the fact YakNoob has been here a bit over 365 days and has nearly 900 posts in that same time I have 5. make that 6... 

Tor


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

snipa said:


> followed by number 6 sinker fired from catapult against hull


A proven method of stink boat detterent, but illegal in some states. [/quote]

Also possible provacation for rundown by stinkboat; illegal in most states, countries even, but still happens[/quote]

Note my original statement was tongue in cheek but IMHO If you are going to worry about the reaction of tossers when you are standing up for yourself then you may as well stay in bed.

That attitude has led to the situation where the criminals and assholes do what they want and the law abiding lock themselves up or move on with averted gaze.



Tor said:


> I just like the fact YakNoob has been here a bit over 365 days and has nearly 900 posts in that same time I have 5. make that 6...
> 
> Tor


Its just because I have a big mouth


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

There's competitions here? :shock:



andybear said:


> There is of course always the danger, that if you are like me, and listen to the voices in your head, and post what they say, people will think you have drain bammage.


Andybear, I have the same problem, but my therapist says I'll be fine as long as I stay on the medication! That reminds me......nap time! 

By the way, you do look a bit silly in that hat. If ya really wanna shut the voices up, you'll need one like this:









Just send $39.95 plus $6.95 p&h, and I'll get one straight into the mail for ya, coz you seem like a nice guy! For an extra tenner I'll even throw in one for YOUR cat too! ;-)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

It's not what you may think, honest


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

what the hell is that!?!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

blah , i am impressed you can smoke 2 cigarettes at a time thru your donger mate,

well done


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

YakN00b said:


> snipa wrote:followed by number 6 sinker fired from catapult against hull
> 
> A proven method of stink boat detterent, but illegal in some states.


Also possible provacation for rundown by stinkboat; illegal in most states, countries even, but still happens[/quote]

Note my original statement was tongue in cheek but IMHO If you are going to worry about the reaction of tossers when you are standing up for yourself then you may as well stay in bed.

That attitude has led to the situation where the criminals and assholes do what they want and the law abiding lock themselves up or move on with averted gaze.[/quote]

I agree with you mate but I was just saying its a shame its not legal here. ;-) Theres a few boaters down here who'd have their hulls dinged if it were.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

charleymonkey said:


> what the hell is that!?!


Just for future reference, it's a naked mole rat.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I think my missus has got one of those in her bedside drawer :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I missed my train. hey charley monkey!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nurse,!!!!!!! Nurse !!!!!!!! , there back , those people i told you about last sunday are back and ones got a funny tin hat :shock: :shock: :shock: , can i have the red ones now , i need one right now nurse , i dont care your just jelouse cause the voices only talk to me GiMMEE MY TABLETS NOW!!!!!!!!! :? :? :shock:


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Barry you're a bloody classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

ausbass said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > snipa wrote:followed by number 6 sinker fired from catapult against hull
> ...


Note my original statement was tongue in cheek but IMHO If you are going to worry about the reaction of tossers when you are standing up for yourself then you may as well stay in bed.

That attitude has led to the situation where the criminals and assholes do what they want and the law abiding lock themselves up or move on with averted gaze.[/quote]

I agree with you mate but I was just saying its a shame its not legal here. ;-) Theres a few boaters down here who'd have their hulls dinged if it were.[/quote]

Sorry folks - it seems that I have started to create a monster, therefore I would like to take the time to put this to rest.

I did realise that most was tongue in cheek and it is a shame that it's not legal, however that sort of thing leads to shotguns at dawn, not a good thing. Therefore I was trying to say, especially for younger people on this forum, as diplomatically as possible that there may be a more peaceful way to get your point across and maintain your personal safety.

My apologies to anyone who is offended and posibly need to lighten up myself. Sitting out these gales down here are not helping my disposition.

John


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

snipa said:


> Sorry folks - it seems that I have started to create a monster, therefore I would like to take the time to put this to rest.
> 
> I did realise that most was tongue in cheek and it is a shame that it's not legal, however that sort of thing leads to shotguns at dawn, not a good thing. Therefore I was trying to say, especially for younger people on this forum, as diplomatically as possible that there may be a more peaceful way to get your point across and maintain your personal safety.
> 
> ...


Its ok.

What gales? Up here we had 26*C, cloudless day with a bit of Westerly wind. That warm a resident python (most likely from our roof) came out and sunning himself on the verandah! I nearly stood on the silly thing too!  :lol:


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

Would swap with you, but your probably glad to see a bit of good rainfree weather for a while.

Melbourne weathers not that bad, really s*****y weather only lasts for a few days except in winter. Tomorrow we are to be blessed with hail as well as showers and wind.

In summer you only have to wait twenty minutes and whatever conditions you like would have occurred at least once. 
Cheers John

PS. My Queensland blood is pretty well sick of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PPS. Slow process but will eventually talk the cook into going back north again, I Hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PPPS. How did we get so far off topic, obviously should have made a few more posts out of this one.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

snipa said:


> Would swap with you, but your probably glad to see a bit of good rainfree weather for a while.
> 
> Melbourne weathers not that bad, really s*****y weather only lasts for a few days except in winter. Tomorrow we are to be blessed with hail as well as showers and wind.
> 
> ...


A clever man might have put those PS's and PPS's And even the PPPS in separate posts ;-) ;-) ;-) :twisted: :twisted:

( trying to get back on topic ?? ) bloody lunatics, funny but :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

snipa said:


> Would swap with you, but your probably glad to see a bit of good rainfree weather for a while.
> 
> Melbourne weathers not that bad, really s*****y weather only lasts for a few days except in winter. Tomorrow we are to be blessed with hail as well as showers and wind.
> 
> ...


Ok that sounds like a right mess, though problem is I love that sort of weather but wouldnt voluntarily trade it for our sunshine!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

PS:


Physhopath said:


> snipa said:
> 
> 
> > Would swap with you, but your probably glad to see a bit of good rainfree weather for a while.
> ...


This man has the right idea! But this thread is getting good. 8)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Wheres charleymonkey gone? we nearly had him levelled up like one of the humans


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

blahger said:


> charleymonkey said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is that!?!
> ...


Thats a fancy name for it, I call mine my willy.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

blahger said:


> Wheres charleymonkey gone? we nearly had him levelled up like one of the humans


Had to go do soomething more important, but a lot less interesting


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

wooo hooooo         

Hey margray1962, you should get those posts up to 50, its like a whole new world of comps, classified ads, and errrrr...........?? 
don't know how i coped being a sub 50 for so long.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Do I get a legend of AKFF badge now????


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

...nearly....


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Long after this post went out, I see that people still write "peddle" or "peddling" their Hobies!!!!!!!! Why is it so difficult ?? Its not even txtspeak ("pedal" is actually shorter than "peddle"), its just simply WRONG! Maybe Hobie should hand out a brochure for new owners that say its a "pedal" action or something!?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ozzybass said:


> Long after this post went out, I see that people still write "peddle" or "peddling" their Hobies!!!!!!!! Why is it so difficult ?? Its not even txtspeak ("pedal" is actually shorter than "peddle"), its just simply WRONG! Maybe Hobie should hand out a brochure for new owners that say its a "pedal" action or something!?


Actually it's subconscious; they really want to sell their Hobie's.


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

WARNING: this post is just another way for me to build my post count lol

A good way to build your post count is to give a trip report on every outing.
I know many (myself included) don't like to make a report when there was nothing caught or only undersized throwbacks etc but it does help others who may be thinking of fishing the same area.


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I was unaware of the 50 post thing. So this gives me an excuse to pop my posts into the fifty mark.

Thanks

Jrod


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

This thread is getting pretty long. 7 pages! :shock: :shock:

Im sure though that a few people will be past that magic 50 mark.

The good thing is, when I joined they didnt have this forum helpful rule. 8)


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

just working towards the 50 for the summer comps..


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

....(looking all around and whispering quietly).....hey, dudes, the only _peddling_ going on round this hood is by the Mods....yeah, they got me hooked.....
See, kayak fishing is addictive enough, and those souless mongrels saw that yakkers were going to need a fix, even when they aren't actually anywhere near water.....so what did they do?....they force the noobies to have 50 hits - just enough to get them hooked good and proper :shock: 
We're all stuffed now.....(loving it too, maaaaaaan) 8) 
Smeg


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle
:twisted:


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

CatfishKeith said:


> peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle peddle
> :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just think! You should've just written "peddle" one time & posted it 50 times!! Or better still "pedal" ! ;-)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

It's amazing how one little thread can have so little content but give back soooo much to the community of under 50 posters


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

eric said:


> blahger said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how one little thread can have so little content but give back soooo much to the community of under 50 posters
> ...


We like to share the posts around! :lol:


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

Peddling hobbies while pedalling Hobies

#15


----------

